# Wet-Set Pincurls / Fake Bob (on fine, straight, hard-to-curl hair)



## Meisje (Nov 10, 2010)

So I wanted to do something like this:





  	But my hair is long and very, very straight (this is actually bedhead, that's how straight it is) and doesn't hold a curl:





  	So I found directions to wet-set my hair here:
  	http://community.livejournal.com/vintagehair/7809.html

  	I used this set (...more or less. My technique could use some polishing):






  	I used curl activator spray on it before I rolled (the kind you blow dry for a minute) and slept on it overnight. When I got up, I carefully unrolled it and gently started to brush it out until I had waves in the front. Then I rolled the length under and pinned it. It was easy to attach because of the extreme curl.

  	***If you have fine hair like me, I highly recommend you use HALF-SIZE bobby pins. I got them at Sally Beauty and not only do they hold fine hair pincurls way better, they hold fine hair in general better and just work better on fine hair than the full-size ones***

  	Pretty convincing! I did a FOTD where I took pictures in better light, but I've learned the hard way that if my hair looks nice I need to take a picture of it asap since curls seem to vanish when I turn my head.





  	The side (I loved this wave the most):







  	The back (pretty good considering I did it by feel):







  	As seen in my FOTD here:
  	http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/171686/mad-men-betty-draper-inspired

  	I took the ends down at the end of the day and slept on the heavily hairsprayed do --- it actually looked very good today. I just refreshed the waves (clipped and sprayed) in the front for a moment this morning, so I'm getting two days out of the set. Second day pic on this FOTD:
  	http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/171712/subtle-look-with-wnw-color-icon-palette-in-greed#post_2051598


----------

